# Remove showerhead with no obvious screw ring



## TNfoxgrove (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm trying to take off an old showerhead that seems to be screwed onto the pipe, but doesn't seem to have a clear way to come off it. I was expecting to find a screw ring type thing that I could get a hold of, but I can only really grip the showerhead itself, which just turns and turns on the ball joint.

How do I get this thing off?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2017)

I think that head is made one piece with the pipe. You might need to get a new pipe to go with your new shower head.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 14, 2017)

Plumbers job ins. shower head.


----------



## billshack (Jan 15, 2017)

if you can not unscrew the shower head then unscrew the pipe that goes into the wall.

Bill


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had to deal with these pieces of crap myself. IMHO, they should be outlawed.


----------

